# Skill Assessment AS Electrical or Electronics Engineer



## tariqnawazkhan (Jun 3, 2013)

Dear All,

I have recently joined this forum. I am working as a E & I Engineer in my company for the last 3 years.
My job responsibilities are the cusp of *233311 Electrical Engineer* and *23341 
Electronics Engineer* i am confused how to write my employment letter and which category should i apply to Electrical Engineer or Electronics Engineer 

Any body here as E and I Engineer?? i have some doubts that i need to clear.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

tariqnawazkhan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have recently joined this forum. I am working as a E & I Engineer in my company for the last 3 years.
> My job responsibilities are the cusp of *233311 Electrical Engineer* and *23341
> ...


What is your work scope as E&I Engineer?


----------



## tariqnawazkhan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am involved in Both Electrical and Instrumentation Projects which ever comes.

My basic responsibilities for Instrumentation works are:

Review, prepare and modify of different Engineering documents including instrument index, field instruments datasheets, and instrument hook up drawings, instrument wiring connection details for package instrument, instrument junction box and cable layout, technical bid evaluation. 
•	Activities: Instrument IO loop wiring installation supervision, IO loop wiring checks for DCS, FGS & Foundation Field Bus from marshaling cabinets to system cabinet, hardware/functional tests and checks, physical/visual inspection of all the panels/cabinets as per system drawings/layouts and comments mark-up. 

My responsibilities for Electrical works are Designing, Estimation and execution of 

• Cable load and Sizing calculations.
• Load Schedule for Commercial building.
Designing and Installation of 
• Access control system and CCTV.
• Fire Alarm system including
Smoke Detectors 
Heat Detectors
Manual Break Glass
Alarm Sounders

I hope this replies your answer.


----------



## tariqnawazkhan (Jun 3, 2013)

anyone please help ...


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry for late reply.

As can be seen from your work scope, I would suggest you to apply for Production or Plant Engineer 233513, specialization in Automation and Control.

This occupation still has a lot of slots for you, 2040/155.

You should check carefully on ANZSCO as below:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Cheers


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

tariqnawazkhan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have recently joined this forum. I am working as a E & I Engineer in my company for the last 3 years.
> My job responsibilities are the cusp of *233311 Electrical Engineer* and *23341
> ...


You are more on one of this (you can choose) 

-233311 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

- 233513 PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER
http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected],+Mechanical+and+Production+Engineers


Not Electronic for E&I, electronic engineer more on embedded systems, circuits and etc...

I am myself graduate from electronic engineer and communication degree, *however* I work as a control system engineer on mining project. I found out that Electronic Engineer is not a suitable assessment for me, I am doing my re-assessment again.

So I suggest you choose either one of the above,
I think you are more on Electrical Engineer.
It is best you choose Electrical Engineer too since it has more quota, less people to apply and many state do state sponsors for Electrical Engineer assessment.


----------



## engineer28 (Aug 16, 2013)

I am myself graduate from electronic engineer and communication degree, *however* I work as a control system engineer on mining project. I found out that Electronic Engineer is not a suitable assessment for me, I am doing my re-assessment again.

So I suggest you choose either one of the above,
I think you are more on Electrical Engineer.
It is best you choose Electrical Engineer too since it has more quota, less people to apply and many state do state sponsors for Electrical Engineer assessment.[/QUOTE]


hi there i hope you can help me too. i hold a degree in electronic engineering as well. but i am working as control and instrumentation engineer in oil and gas sector. 
i got my assessment from engineers australia as electronic engineer. is it possible for me to get a reassessment as electrical engineer which i think suits more to my expereince. 
and if i am eligible for re assessment will they re assess my degree as well or just my work experience? 
i will really appreciate a response as i m stuck at the minute


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

I guess the reason you want to re-assess since the Electronic Engineers is no longer invited as the new rule from DIAC.

I think as long as you can prove EA your relevant experiences as electrical engineer, that should be fine. You can re-submit supporting documents to EA for re-assessment. Of course, they might ask you some questions regarding the previous assessment.


----------



## tariqnawazkhan (Jun 3, 2013)

engineer28 said:


> I am myself graduate from electronic engineer and communication degree, *however* I work as a control system engineer on mining project. I found out that Electronic Engineer is not a suitable assessment for me, I am doing my re-assessment again.
> 
> So I suggest you choose either one of the above,
> I think you are more on Electrical Engineer.
> It is best you choose Electrical Engineer too since it has more quota, less people to apply and many state do state sponsors for Electrical Engineer assessment.



hi there i hope you can help me too. i hold a degree in electronic engineering as well. but i am working as control and instrumentation engineer in oil and gas sector. 
i got my assessment from engineers australia as electronic engineer. is it possible for me to get a reassessment as electrical engineer which i think suits more to my expereince. 
and if i am eligible for re assessment will they re assess my degree as well or just my work experience? 
i will really appreciate a response as i m stuck at the minute[/QUOTE]

how long it took you to get the assessment


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

tariqnawazkhan said:


> hi there i hope you can help me too. i hold a degree in electronic engineering as well. but i am working as control and instrumentation engineer in oil and gas sector.
> i got my assessment from engineers australia as electronic engineer. is it possible for me to get a reassessment as electrical engineer which i think suits more to my expereince.
> and if i am eligible for re assessment will they re assess my degree as well or just my work experience?
> i will really appreciate a response as i m stuck at the minute


how long it took you to get the assessment[/QUOTE]

Many people have done it, as long you do your CDR properly you can change your skill assessment.

The time duration depend on your degree, if you have australian degree is around 4 weeks.



> Generally, for:
> 
> Non-accredited qualifications – turnaround is currently about 16 weeks from the date of receipt. Note this time can be highly variable depending on numbers of incoming applications
> Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications – currently about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## tariqnawazkhan (Jun 3, 2013)

@Engineer 28 
Can we share contacts 
I live in ABUDHABI... we can share our experience.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear members,
i have some doubt in mind about the roles of Plant or Production Engineer
as they are listed in Production or Plant Engineer Australia as follows:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

1-studying functional statements, organisational charts and project information to determine functions and responsibilities of workers and work units and to identify areas of duplication

2-establishing work measurement programs and analysing work samples to develop standards for labour utilisation 

3-analysing workforce utilisation, facility layout, operational data and production schedules and costs to determine optimum worker and equipment efficiencies

4-designing mechanical equipment, machines, components, products for manufacture, and plant and systems for construction 

5-developing specifications for manufacture, and determining materials, equipment, piping, material flows, capacities and layout of plant and systems

6-organising and managing project labour and the delivery of materials, plant and equipment

7-establishing standards and policies for installation, modification, quality control, testing, inspection and maintenance according to engineering principles and safety regulations

8-inspecting plant to ensure optimum performance is maintained 

9-directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules

these tasks are common for the whole unit group 2335 which include production or plant ,mechanical and industrial engineer, so how are those tasks divided between the 3 jobs...iam asking this because when i looked closely i found that automation and control is a specialisation of 233513 although its not expected for an automation engineer to perform task 1,3,4 ...i never heard about a control engineer who designs mechanical parts....

so my conclusion was as follows tasks 1,2,3 belongs to industrial eng. ...tasks 4,5 belongs to mechanical....tasks 6,7,8,9 belongs to plant eng......am i right??????

plz brothers who ever been thrugh this assessment before under 233513 guide me as iam really confused....it will be very helpful if any control engineer send me his roles which was assessed as relevant exp so i can make sure does it has the industrial and mechanical parts or not.....i really need feedback from experts ....thanks brothers


----------



## leonfmr (Nov 16, 2017)

*Level up skills*

Hello,

I received my degree in 2007, but only worked as electronic engineer for a year.
Since then i've worked in digital businesses.

I want to regain my skills to apply for migration, are there official courses or tests that help?
What do you recommend?

Best,


----------



## prabal37 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello -
I do have a query . Would be great if you can please some guidance.
I do have 14+ yr IT work experience and I did B.Tech in Electronics and Telecommunication.
Now I am not sure whether they will deduct 2yr or 4yr or 6 yr. Let say they deduct 4or 6yrs. In that case will they deduct it from my total experience(i.e 14 years) ..or from last 10 years.

I have got conflicting answer from 2 different VISA agent.


----------

